# Full Sail Spring Open 2011



## cmhardw (Feb 21, 2011)

This thread is for discussion about the Full Sail Spring Open 2011. Registration is now open.

WCA announcement
Registration and competition information

We hope to see you there!


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 21, 2011)

I just short circuited... 
Think I will finish up the remaining 18 CMLL algs tonight and drill them in for the rest of the month.


----------



## Edward (Feb 21, 2011)

omgomgomgomgomgomg ;-; 

Praying to be able to come. This is only like 2 hours from where I live.


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 21, 2011)

Edward said:


> omgomgomgomgomgomg ;-;
> 
> Praying to be able to come. This is only like 2 hours from where I live.


 
15 minutes for me


----------



## bigbee99 (Feb 21, 2011)

sigh, I was gonna try to go to this, but I'm already going to the Newark Head to Head, so unfortunately, I won't make it


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 21, 2011)

I'll definitely be there.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 21, 2011)

Plane tickets are 400? Wtf?

Can anyone show me a site they use to get plane tickets? Orbitz is showing me over 400 dollars for roundtrip...

PS-if I were to come would anyone have a floor tile for me to stand/sleep on?


----------



## Kian (Feb 21, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Plane tickets are 400? Wtf?
> 
> Can anyone show me a site they use to get plane tickets? Orbitz is showing me over 400 dollars for roundtrip...
> 
> PS-if I were to come would anyone have a floor tile for me to stand/sleep on?


 
Always, always, always use Kayak.com first. It searches Orbitz, Travelocity, etc. plus the airlines themselves. The best travel search engine there is.

On topic: I'm very happy to see a Florida tournament after such an incredible layoff. I can't access the WCA site right now but I imagine the last one was the Stetson Open 2008. Nice to see we have a tournament in such a populated state.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 21, 2011)

306 roundtrip. That's better.

Still out of my price range though. Stupid Dairy Queen, I demand more pay to fund cubing trips across the country :_:


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Feb 21, 2011)

I was hoping you'd do it in either Tampa or Orlando, since I live in Tampa. 
Sweet that you guys are doing it in Orlando, instead of in Dade County where you first were thinking about.

I will be in Tallahassee for the Legislative Session, though, during the day of the competition... I'll be living there for 2 months...
Maybe I can make a quick run to Orlando and compete.


----------



## Vishal (Feb 21, 2011)

bigbee99 said:


> sigh, I was gonna try to go to this, but I'm already going to the Newark Head to Head, so unfortunately, I won't make it


 
I was afraid of this. The one ding about this date was that there were two U.S. competitions at the same time.


----------



## Maniac (Feb 21, 2011)

I can probably go. This will be great, thanks


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi folks,

Just so everyone knows we are asking for pre-payment of the registration fee to help us cover costs for the competition. Remember that we will be having medals for the top three placers in all final round events! If you have any further questions please send either Vishal or myself a PM on the forum, and we will get in touch with you as soon as possible. You can also use the "Contact Us" on the cubingusa site.

Happy cubing everyone, and we hope to see you there!


----------



## KYLOL (Feb 21, 2011)

I registered last night. I checked the registration page today and my name is no longer there?
edit : Posting here instead of PM just in case there is a problem with the website and anyone else is having the same problem.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 21, 2011)

Your registration is still in the system, but we do request that people pre-pay their registration fee for this competition to help Vishal and I cover our setup expenses. I had changed the settings after you had already registered which is why your name did not appear on the list today. After the registration is paid your name should appear on the main list, but please let me know if this is not the case.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Feb 21, 2011)

Hadley Sheffield, Chris Tran, and I will probably carpool down there together. Is there anyone that is willing to house us when it is confirmed we're 100% going?


----------



## Vishal (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey guys if you are going to register please do it sooner than later.


----------



## Vishal (Feb 22, 2011)

If anyone who is coming would like to buy any of the following cubes I would be happy to sell them.
Mf8 Megaminx(basically new) 12
maru 4x4(cube smith stickers) 20
V-cube 6x6 45 (basically new)
V-cube 7x7 50(basicy new)
Mini QJ 4x4 10
Rubiks 5x5 10(basically new)
Rubiks 3x3(new) 5
Rubiks 360 10(basically new)
Cube Twist clock 10
Gh 2x2 new 6
mf8 square 1 12
GH pyraminx 8
qj pyraminx with cube smith stickers 10
All cubes are black and if anyone would like one please tell me in advance so I do not sell it to someone else.


----------



## Vishal (Feb 23, 2011)

bobbyfearfactor said:


> I can make it, I'll be registering this week. CubingUSA for some reason can't register people with apostrophes in their last name, so I'm just registering as Bobby dAngelo, without my WCA ID attached.


 Just type in your wca ID and then it will be fine. If you registered as a diffrent name then your records wouldn't be in the same place.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 23, 2011)

Bobby, how are you getting down there?


----------



## Vishal (Feb 24, 2011)

Just telling everyone that I will be staying at the Hilton hotel for 109 with the discount. Go on cubing usa to find the number and how to get the discount.


----------



## Vishal (Feb 26, 2011)

bobbyfearfactor said:


> I'm flying. =D


 
Will you be staying at the Hilton?


----------



## Vishal (Feb 27, 2011)

I will also have the v-cube 2 for sale for 15 dollars.


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi everyone,

We're getting closer to the day, and Vishal and I would like to thank those who have already pre-registered on the competition website! We would like to remind everybody that if you plan on attending, then we do need you to pre-register for the event on the CubingUSA competition website!

There is a slight change to the registration fees to encourage this.

- The registration base fee, and event fees, will remain the same.

- Competitors who pre-register on the competition website, but pay at the door, will pay a $5 day of registration fee in addition to their regular registration costs.

- Competitors who do not pre-register on the competition website, and register at the door, will pay a $15 day of registration fee in addition to their regular registration costs.

Remember that your registration is not complete until the registration fee has been paid.

We look forward to seeing everybody there on March 19th 
Happy cubing!


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 4, 2011)

By competitor request 4x4x4 Blindfolded (best of 1) has been added. In order to accommodate this the 5x5x5 Blindfolded event is being changed to best of 1 as well.

Make sure to pre-register folks! Also, while the 2x2x2 registration is still lower than 16 people it's looking good that we'll be able to do pyraminx as an event as well.


----------



## calekewbs (Mar 4, 2011)

As long as my ride comes through, and I should know that in a few days or sooner, I'll be coming with 2 other cubing friends as well as my driver. Now, is the cost for the room at the hilton 109 per person, or would I be able to get the one room for all four of us for the $109?


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 4, 2011)

Ok everyone, another announcement about our event line-up. After talking with the WCA, rather than alter the event format of 5x5x5 BLD to include 4x4x4 BLD, we will actually hold both 4x4x4 BLD and 5x5x5 BLD as best of 2 events.



calekewbs said:


> As long as my ride comes through, and I should know that in a few days or sooner, I'll be coming with 2 other cubing friends as well as my driver. Now, is the cost for the room at the hilton 109 per person, or would I be able to get the one room for all four of us for the $109?


 
As far as I know the cost is for the room itself. Most of the rooms have either a Queen or King Bed as well as a pull out couch bed. They have some rooms with 2 beds, but the lady at the front desk said to call soon to try to reserve those (and the rate may be different for those rooms).


----------



## Vishal (Mar 5, 2011)

calekewbs said:


> As long as my ride comes through, and I should know that in a few days or sooner, I'll be coming with 2 other cubing friends as well as my driver. Now, is the cost for the room at the hilton 109 per person, or would I be able to get the one room for all four of us for the $109?


 
If there were four of you then I would get two rooms. I got a room for 109 with 2 queens and a pull out couch. For 89 you can get one queen with a couch.


----------



## Vishal (Mar 5, 2011)

bobbyfearfactor said:


> Um, is it okay if my 4x4x4 BLD takes something like 40 minutes? I'll only do one attempt.


 
You can do both attempts which would love into lunch, if that is fine with you then we can but if it is not necessary then just do one solve.


----------



## Vishal (Mar 5, 2011)

Depends how things pan out medals might not be given for all events.
Definitly 
2x2
3x3
Magics
Clock
3x3 OH
3x3 BLD 
Then we can give them out for two more events or give them out for best times or something.


----------



## Vishal (Mar 6, 2011)

Competition in 2 weeks the sooner you guys register and pay the less you pay.


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 6, 2011)

bobbyfearfactor said:


> Um, is it okay if my 4x4x4 BLD takes something like 40 minutes? I'll only do one attempt.


 
There is a 1 hour 15 minute time limit for big cube BLD events. You will be allowed to finish your solve if it goes beyond the time limit (as long as you have already started memorizing before the time limit is over).

So yes you can, and should, still do 4x4x4 BLD if you're interested in it.


----------



## Edward (Mar 6, 2011)

There are certain people going who I'd like to ask an autograph of. This is gonna be awesome ;u;


----------



## calekewbs (Mar 8, 2011)

Vishal said:


> I will also have the v-cube 2 for sale for 15 dollars.


 
Hey, me and a friend are both interested in getting one, would we be able to get them from you before the 2x2 round so we can use them in the comp?

Also, would anyone else going be willing to sell one of the new x-cube 4's? I would love one. (Also, how much would it cost?)


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 8, 2011)

Edward said:


> There are certain people going who I'd like to ask an autograph of. This is gonna be awesome ;u;


 
Ditto,
I am willing to sell my still in box Dayan+MF8 4x4 (Through some unusual circumstances I accidentally got 2)


----------



## Vishal (Mar 8, 2011)

calekewbs said:


> Hey, me and a friend are both interested in getting one, would we be able to get them from you before the 2x2 round so we can use them in the comp?
> 
> Also, would anyone else going be willing to sell one of the new x-cube 4's? I would love one. (Also, how much would it cost?)



I think you can still order x cubes from cube depot but you have to email Eric. The 2x2 price will actually be 20. If you stool want them yes you can get one before the 2x2 round. The reason the price is high because v cube would charge you 12 for the cube and 18 for shipping. I will probably sell both of mine but I might only sell one. I will tell you in a few days. I will also be selling other cubes that are listed in another comment and if you buy a few puzzles I will lower the cost.


----------



## calekewbs (Mar 14, 2011)

Vishal said:


> I think you can still order x cubes from cube depot but you have to email Eric. The 2x2 price will actually be 20. If you stool want them yes you can get one before the 2x2 round. The reason the price is high because v cube would charge you 12 for the cube and 18 for shipping. I will probably sell both of mine but I might only sell one. I will tell you in a few days. I will also be selling other cubes that are listed in another comment and if you buy a few puzzles I will lower the cost.


 
Hey, so a few questions, mainly what kind of v-2 is the one you're for sure gonna sell, and have you decided on the other one yet? Also, I'll buy the Megaminx as well, so how much would all 3 (or 2) cost?

On a more important matter, when I registered me and my 2 friends up online, I didn't realize we had to pay either right at registration or at the door, so we're registered, but not payed for yet. How could we go about paying for it before the comp so we don't have the extra $5 tacked on?


----------



## Bryan (Mar 14, 2011)

calekewbs said:


> On a more important matter, when I registered me and my 2 friends up online, I didn't realize we had to pay either right at registration or at the door, so we're registered, but not payed for yet. How could we go about paying for it before the comp so we don't have the extra $5 tacked on?


 
Log in with a CubingUSA account (or register a CUSA account with the same e-mail), and you can edit your registration and pay that way.


----------



## calekewbs (Mar 14, 2011)

Bryan said:


> Log in with a CubingUSA account (or register a CUSA account with the same e-mail), and you can edit your registration and pay that way.


 
Ah, thank you.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a open couch and futon I live about 45 minutes away in Apopka. If anyone still needs a place.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 16, 2011)

When does it start.


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 16, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> When does it start.


 
Registration starts at 8am. See everyone there!


----------



## calekewbs (Mar 17, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Registration starts at 8am. See everyone there!


 
So should we aim to get there at around 8? or would a little later be ok?


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 17, 2011)

Schedule of events
2x2x2 Round 1 starts at 8:30am, but otherwise yes you can arrive a little bit later than 8:00am.


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 17, 2011)

Hadley texted me yesterday that he wouldn't be able to split the cost of travel with me, and I have to choose between paying rent this month and going to Florida. D:

I won't be able to go after all. ;___;


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 19, 2011)

Anything happen yet?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 20, 2011)

According to Chris Foster's facebook, "Chris Hardwick breaks the 5x5 blinfolded NaR!"


----------



## calekewbs (Mar 20, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> According to Chris Foster's facebook, "Chris Hardwick breaks the 5x5 blinfolded NaR!"


 
I saw it! It was pretty amazing!! Justin (cool frog) got video of it!!


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 20, 2011)

calekewbs said:


> I saw it! It was pretty amazing!! Justin (cool frog) got video of it!!


 
What was the time?


----------



## Kian (Mar 20, 2011)

calekewbs said:


> I saw it! It was pretty amazing!! Justin (cool frog) got video of it!!


 
Time?


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 20, 2011)

Very good Chris! :tu


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 20, 2011)

Congratulations, Chris! Nice result!


----------



## Edward (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh God so awesome.

Cubers are bros. 
Better get started on CMLL >.>


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 20, 2011)

Did lofty go?


----------



## Edward (Mar 20, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> Did lofty go?


 
Yeah  And he ripped it up


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the well wishes!

This event was a blast! Vishal and I are both very excited about it, and are already discussing when it would be convenient for the both of us to host another tournament 

Thanks everyone for coming, we hope you enjoyed it! It was great seeing everyone, and I look forward to doing this again sometime


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 20, 2011)

Congratulations Chris :tu
@Edward: *Finally* first comp, how you'd go?


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 20, 2011)

Edward said:


> Oh God so awesome.
> 
> Cubers are bros.
> Better get started on CMLL >.>



Registration of competition:$n
Salad at chilies:$4.64
Becoming CFOP/Roux neutral: Priceless.


----------



## Edward (Mar 20, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Registration of competition:$n
> Salad at chilies:$4.64
> Becoming CFOP/Roux neutral: Priceless.


:T I just realized that this won't even be that hard 



Tim Major said:


> Congratulations Chris :tu
> @Edward: *Finally* first comp, how you'd go?


 
"It was delicious" 
I thought my times were disappointing, but people said it wasn't bad for my first comp.
And I realized Chris was right. My fingertips hurt like hell from all of the cubing.
And I learned how to solve a megaminx :T (Thank's Charlie)


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 20, 2011)

Chris got my brain ... Twisting, dying, living, murdering, flying, or something 
Got this nonstop weird feeling in my head as I try to figure out some of the harder Commuters for corners.

I think that competition may have been the funnest day of my life.
So many people with the name Chris at that comp.(Hope we could meet up some time soon Chris Hardwick)


----------



## EricReese (Mar 20, 2011)

Coolfrog, they are *commutators* not commuters.

WIsh I could have gone


----------



## calekewbs (Mar 21, 2011)

Edward said:


> And I learned how to solve a megaminx :T (Thank's Charlie)


 
lol not a problem. 

And yeah, I agree Justin, this comp/weekend was probably the most fun I've had. Me, Tyler and Blake went to Disney the day after. lol Just an all around awesome weekend!!! Hope I can go to the next one for sure!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 21, 2011)

Some DYKs.

Did you know that...
Chris Tran and I watched someone to a back flip on 475?

We moved .5 mile in 2 hours?

I had 10 minutes of sleep for the competition?

My pyraminx average was turbo lul?

We did team full ZB OH BLD while driving?

It was REALLY confusing having four people named Chris?

I slept on the floor twice?

I took a rock?


Maybe more later.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 21, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Coolfrog, they are *commutators* not commuters.
> 
> WIsh I could have gone


 
Maybe the next Competitions here.

I think I saw someone type commuters and it got stuck in my brain like that... I have to force myself to type commutators.


Hadley4000 said:


> Some DYKs.
> 
> Did you know that...
> 
> ...


 
WHAT?


----------



## EricReese (Mar 21, 2011)

If I can get a place to crash at with someone (maybe at someones house?) the night before and the day of the comp then we could probably go.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 21, 2011)

EricReese said:


> If I can get a place to crash at with someone (maybe at someones house?) the night before and the day of the comp then we could probably go.


 
You could probably crash at my house I have a open couch and futon. 
I am like 45 minutes from Full sail.


----------



## EricReese (Mar 21, 2011)

Yea sure next comp we can try to take like megabus or something down there then stay with you.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 21, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Yea sure next comp we can try to take like megabus or something down there then stay with you.


 
Megabus would be longgggg.

Flying would be expensive. Meh. I'd like a place to sleep too if you wouldn't mind Frog. Can't wait until the next competition is announced. I'm excited.


Spoiler



Multi BLD <3?


----------



## Edward (Mar 21, 2011)

Already talk of another competition down here?
I don't think my body is ready for this.


----------



## KYLOL (Mar 21, 2011)

From what Chris H. and Vishal told me, they are trying to plan a future competition in Palm Springs.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 21, 2011)

KYLOL said:


> From what Chris H. and Vishal told me, they are trying to plan a future competition in Palm Springs.


 
Were any possible dates (however vague) released?


----------



## KYLOL (Mar 21, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Were any possible dates (however vague) released?


 
Nope.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 22, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Were any possible dates (however vague) released?


 
Chris Hardwick said he could host 2 A year. However I don't know how that works out.
I don't know for sure if you can both stay(Most likely a yes) need to get locations, dates, times and stuff figured out before of 100% answers


----------



## EricReese (Mar 22, 2011)

Ryan is willing to sleep outside if need be


----------



## Julian (Mar 22, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Ryan is willing to sleep outside if need be


Teehee.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 22, 2011)

Actually I wouldn't mind..it would be warm outside (most likely). I'd just need somewhere to go :3.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 22, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Actually I wouldn't mind..it would be warm outside (most likely). I'd just need somewhere to go :3.


 
The humidity will make you soaking wet haha. Not to mention the blood thirsty mosquitoes.
Have a couch and a futon so it should work out.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 22, 2011)

If anyone is coming from anywhere North, you could crash at my place(Atlanta) on a Thursday, then leave together Friday morning.


----------



## Maniac (Mar 22, 2011)

Chris and Vishal said the Palm Beach competition would be around November. Maybe 2 days


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 27, 2011)

Have people who won medals received them already? Has anyone who is expecting one not received it yet?


----------



## calekewbs (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah, I got mine a few weeks ago!


----------



## joey (Apr 30, 2011)

I would like one.


----------

